# liaison audio numérique iMac-Ampli



## Romain le Malin (6 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour à tous,

je compte acheter un amplificateur et des enceintes pour remplacer ma vieille chaine d'étudiant et je voudrais y relier mon iMac pour pouvoir diffuser la musique d'iTunes.

Pour cela, je compte utiliser la sortie audio numérique (optique) de l'iMac (la deuxième prise en partant du haut) vers une des entrées numériques de l'ampli.

Ma question est la suivante : est-ce que le fait de brancher un cable optique dans cette prise coupe le son des enceintes intégrées de l'iMac ?

Je demande cela sachant que cette prise permet également de brancher un cable jack 3,5 mm qui, lui, coupe automatiquement le son des enceintes !

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses lumineuses


----------



## Leïa (6 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour Romain le Malin,

Pourquoi n'utilises-tu pas une borne AirPort Express ??


----------



## Romain le Malin (6 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour Leïa 

je ne veux pas utiliser de borne AirPort Express car l'ampli sera à 2 m seulement de l'iMac !! Donc le cable est bien plus simple et beaucoup moins cher .

Je vous salue, Princesse


----------



## islacoulxii (6 Novembre 2005)

Comme c la meme prise que la prise petit-jack, je suppose que ca coupe le son des internes! 

Voila...


----------



## Romain le Malin (6 Novembre 2005)

Certes, mais si la fiche numérique mâle est plus fine que le jack, elle ne déconnecte pas forcément les enceintes internes !


----------



## MacLuv (9 Novembre 2005)

Salut,


Je pense que oui, vu que pour toute carte son, tu as une sortie casque ou enceinte et une sortie ligne....
Donc ça doit fonctionner en parallèle, ça me paraît logique mais je peux me tromper... ;-)


----------



## Romain le Malin (9 Novembre 2005)

Salut MacLuv,

je n'ai toujours pas de réponse sûre à ma question.

Mais quoi qu'il en soit, je peux toujours sortie le son de l'iMac en analogique par le jack 3,5 mm et, à l'aide d'une prise double, le relier à mes petites enceintes (pour le son de l'iMac en fonctionnement "bureautique") ET à mon ampli (pour passer de la musique).


----------



## jphg (10 Novembre 2005)

(à l'utilisation des jack vers l'ampli, gaffe à ne pas faire n'importe quoi en connectant-déconnectant les fiches. Toujours éteindre l'ampli avant branchage et débranchage de la jack. C'est ce que je faisais auparavant, à la volée, genre comme on peut faire avec des petites enceintes spécifiquement construites pour du multimédia. Ça m'a lentement mais sûrement dézingué mon ampli (une mini Teac. réparation 90 ¤). On m'a alors expliqué qu'il y avait des différences...de... d'ampères ? enfin d'intensité du signal audio (ou alors des hertz, je sais plus. je suis pas spécialiste). Et que ce que je faisais, c'était mal. Mais si le mac est branché en permanence, alors ok... :^) )


----------



## Romain le Malin (10 Novembre 2005)

jphg a dit:
			
		

> (à l'utilisation des jack vers l'ampli, gaffe à ne pas faire n'importe quoi en connectant-déconnectant les fiches. Toujours éteindre l'ampli avant branchage et débranchage de la jack. C'est ce que je faisais auparavant, à la volée, genre comme on peut faire avec des petites enceintes spécifiquement construites pour du multimédia. Ça m'a lentement mais sûrement dézingué mon ampli (une mini Teac. réparation 90 ¤). On m'a alors expliqué qu'il y avait des différences...de... d'ampères ? enfin d'intensité du signal audio (ou alors des hertz, je sais plus. je suis pas spécialiste). Et que ce que je faisais, c'était mal. Mais si le mac est branché en permanence, alors ok... :^) )



Merci bien, jphg, pour ce petit conseil


----------



## YUL 44 (5 Avril 2006)

Romain le Malin a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> je compte acheter un amplificateur et des enceintes pour remplacer ma vieille chaine d'étudiant et je voudrais y relier mon iMac pour pouvoir diffuser la musique d'iTunes.
> 
> ...




Oui ca coupe le son des des haut parleurs internes. Mais est ce mécanique ou logiciel ?
Le SAV d'apple ne sait pas !
Et ca fait chier de devoir débrancher à chaque fois pour récupérer le son des HP interne


----------

